
Bay Area Pollutant Levels Drop for Second Week - rlafranchi
https://blog.aclima.io/bay-area-pollutant-levels-drop-for-second-week-b51be2dc5677
======
blendo
Anecdotally, the bay area seems to have had rather unstable weather the past
couple of weeks.

If the west to east winds were stronger than usual, could that affect the
observed pollutants?

